# Automatisierte Softwaretests



## Cristoph007 (30 Mai 2013)

Guten Mittag,

ich bin Christoph und mein Partner und ich betreiben eine kleine Softwareentwicklungsbude die sich auf das Entwickeln von mittelgroßen Javaprogrammen spezialisiert hat.
Wir haben beide gut 5 Jahre Erfahrung in unserem Bereich. Seid Anfang an sind wir Fans von Softwaretests gewesen, *jedoch wird es seid nun 2 Jahren immer schwerer Aufträge an Land zu ziehen, da der Wettbewerb größer und billiger ist. *

Nun haben wir nachgeforscht an was das liegt und sind gemeinsam auf den Nenner Softwaretests gekommen, unsere *Softwaretests dauern schlichtweg zu lange und erhöhen den Preis unserer Produkte enorm. *
Nach langem hin und her haben wir uns jetzt zu dem großen Schritt entschieden Softwaretests auszulagern oder diese automatisiert durchzuführen.

*Meine Frage jetzt: Hat jemand schon Ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ja welche Software könnt ihr Empfehlen und wenn ja warum?*

Gruß Christoph


----------



## LowLevelMahn (30 Mai 2013)

Undifferenziert-Level = Maximum



> Meine Frage jetzt: Hat jemand schon Ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ja welche Software könnt ihr Empfehlen und wenn ja warum?



Ohne irgendeine Ahnung was ihr mit Java macht ist es schwer Tips zu geben, baut ihr nur Algorithmen für 3D Datenverarbeitung, Dateiverwaltungs-Tools, Server-Anwedungen, nur GUIs, nur Libraries usw.
das Feld ist ja schon riesig - Was und wie wird den getestet?


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2013)

Der Link ist ernst gemeint:

http://www.spiegel.de/video/autisten-bei-software-kontrolle-besonders-gefragt-video-1274667.html


----------



## Cristoph007 (31 Mai 2013)

@LowLevelMahn

Sry, mein Fehler. Wir haben uns auf die Enwicklung von Clientseitigen Programmen spezialisiert. Also grob gesagt: Programme mit einer GUI mit der der Anwender richtig was anfangen kann. z.B Vereinfachung von Abläufen.

@IBFS

Danke für den Link, auf die Idee wäre ich als ganz letztes gekommen das das auch Menschen übernehmen könnten. Als Problem daran sehe ich jedoch das Menschen das eben einmalig zwar genau machen, jedoch wenn man viele Änderungen am Code durchführt und dann immer jedes mal einen Autisten über den Code schauen lässt geht das auch ins Geld...

Habe jetzt mal Google mit Suchbegriffen wie "automatische Software Tests", "Software Test Generator" bombadiert und dann die verschiedenen Suchergebnisse durchforstet.
Interessant fand ich http://www.qa-systems.de/, welche eine Software anbieten, welche dynamisch je nach Code Softwaretests erstellt. Ich stehe der Sache jedoch skeptisch gegenüber, da auf der Webseite nicht ersichtlich ist, wie zuverlässig die Tests find und wie viel sie abdecken....

*Jemand noch andere Ideen?*


----------



## LowLevelMahn (31 Mai 2013)

> Also grob gesagt: Programme mit einer GUI mit der der Anwender richtig was anfangen kann. z.B Vereinfachung von Abläufen.



Also grob gesagt: Das was jede Software für die Anwender macht 

Es ist leider immer noch total unklar was und wie ihr testet:

-geht es primär um GUI-Tests, also das durchlaufen von Abläufen in der GUI mit Verifikation der Ergebniszustände
-einfache Unit oder komplexe Komponenten-Test (was auch immer einfach und komplex für euch bedeutet)
-Stabilitäts/Performance-Tests
...

Was genau kostet euch so viel Zeit?

ich schaue mir gerade "Testing Anywhere" an was ich für GUI-Tests verwenden möchte - aber da du QA gefunden hast geht es dir wohl eher um Unit/Komponenten-Tests - oder?


----------



## RobiHerb (31 Mai 2013)

*Unit Tests*



Cristoph007 schrieb:


> Also grob gesagt: Programme mit einer GUI mit der der Anwender richtig was anfangen kann. z.B Vereinfachung von Abläufen.
> 
> *Jemand noch andere Ideen?*



GUI automatisch zu testen ist fast unmöglich , sagen die Fachleute aus der Testecke.

Deshalb in der Applikations Entwicklung eine strenge Trennung von Bedienung und Business Logik einhalten. 

Die Logik kann man dann automatisiert testen, Stichwort Unit Tests.

In .NET und WPF gibt es dazu direkt Unterstützung im Visual Studio.

Interessant auch dieser Link:
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5772/Advanced-Unit-Test-Part-V-Unit-Test-Patterns


----------



## LowLevelMahn (31 Mai 2013)

> Deshalb in der Applikations Entwicklung eine strenge Trennung von Bedienung und Business Logik einhalten.
> Die Logik kann man dann automatisiert testen, Stichwort Unit Tests.



genau das machen Sie doch - oder habe ich das falsch verstanden, die Entwicklung der Tests dauert nur zu lange



> In .NET und WPF gibt es dazu direkt Unterstützung im Visual Studio.



Sie spielen aber in der Java Welt - also eher JUnit und Konsorten


----------

